# flounder fishing



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

does anyone know when flounder start biting. around here in baldwin county


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

I know a few guys who have caught some in fish river. but i would say they should start showing up strong around spring break when they start coming back into the bays.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *flounderpounder22 (3/5/2008)*does anyone know when flounder start biting. around here in baldwin county


Your the flounder pounder shouldn't we be asking you?????


----------



## sdsmith5150 (Mar 13, 2008)

There are a few good one s showing up in Mobile Bay on the north shore of Ft Morgan. Currently using this light....check it out!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *sdsmith5150 (3/12/2008)*There are a few good one s showing up in Mobile Bay on the north shore of Ft Morgan. Currently using this light....check it out!!!


Those liteskinda look like what a friend mine use'sin that area also.He is known as the Doggie of the Moon

BTw Gla hear someone over my way is gettin a few


----------



## sdsmith5150 (Mar 13, 2008)

If you want any, call 251.367.3127 The guy makes them all the time and I really like it!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't been out in a while....been between boats, but new one should be rigged up pretty soon.

Great (but not too original) forum name by the way! oke


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *sdsmith5150 (3/13/2008)*If you want any, call 251.367.3127 The guy makes them all the time and I really like it!


SPAMER


----------

